# What are the Risks and Challenges Faced in Glass Shaping Work?



## bhavya (Dec 10, 2014)

What are the Risks and Challenges Faced in Glass Shaping Work?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Getting seriously burned is obviously one and flying pieces of broken glass is another possibility. I've seen various videos of people blowing glass over the years so I suspect there are quite a few that can be seen on You Tube.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

A very long ago friend of mine, Kemp Curtis, sculpts in glass. He is on Facebook where I've caught up with him recently. He learned at Disneyland and went on to be an artist who makes beautiful glass objects. He pays the rent with more mundane nick nacks. I think from watching a local man who does glass blowing that the risk of fire, of burning yourself, and shattering glass would be the main risks. I know the local man has several natural gas fired furnaces, which run at about 2,000 degrees. His shop is in a wood and steel, open shed. No problem heating it during winter. What kinds of things are you making?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Can glass be routed? Not meaning to be a smart A** but I see designs cut into glass that look like they were done by a router.
Herb


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mould injection or cut with a diamond blade?


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Sand blasting will put designs in glass also. I have not done put seen info on it.
Allen


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Etching is done one of two ways, either with a layer of mactac stuck to the glass with the pattern cut out and sandblasted or with a layer of wax applied to every where you don't want the glass etched and hydrofluoric acid applied.


----------

